# How do i remove the Stock head unit??



## MOS705 (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a 2004 SER Spec V with the RF upgraded sound system and i am trying to install subs.. The question is, does the head unit have pre-outs, and how do i remove the head unit?? If someone could help me i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can't install subs without bypassing the amp. The stock head unit does not have pre-outs. Basically, you fucked yourself by getting that RF package

You need to get a Line output converter, use the stock speaker wires to send the signal, adn then the line output converter has line outs that you can run to your amp.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

to remove the hu all you need to do is open the top bin(above air vents) and pull toward you it will come out. from there remove the plastic section that goes between your center console and(all uses clips so pull) your air controls.
last just remove the screws.


----------



## MOS705 (Nov 24, 2004)

ill probably just buy a new HD.. any suggestions on what i should get? I was looking at the Clarion DXZ545MP


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i guess that all depends on what you want your hu to be capable of doing. i have always been partial to either kenwood or alpine but it is all personal preference. i have had some problems with my past kenwood hu but they have gone above and beyond to help ensure customer satisfaction and i do mean above.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you might as well rip out that worthless RF package, teh whole thing. all the amps, etc. The RF head unit is not internally amped, all the speakers are run from amps. it's all crap, the sub, speakers, head unit, etc.

gank it all out and replace it all!!!


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58706&page=1


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you might as well rip out that worthless RF package, teh whole thing. all the amps, etc. The RF head unit is not internally amped, all the speakers are run from amps. it's all crap, the sub, speakers, head unit, etc.
> 
> gank it all out and replace it all!!!
> 
> ...


You can't rip out the amp in the back unless you're getting new components because the amp powers the rear speakers as well as the 8" sub. If you're just replacing the subs then read my stickie that Chimmike has posted there. It tells you how to do everything.


and btw has anyone had problems with their stock cd player? Mine is being a bitch and doesn't seem to like track 16 on any Cd and after a certain amount of time I always get "CD ERROR 1" and i have to take the CD out and it's burning hot so i wait and then put it back in and it works...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> and btw has anyone had problems with their stock cd player? Mine is being a bitch and doesn't seem to like track 16 on any Cd and after a certain amount of time I always get "CD ERROR 1" and i have to take the CD out and it's burning hot so i wait and then put it back in and it works...


my alpine was doing this for awile (well it still gets crazy hot if i turn the bass engine on) but i went to tweeter and asked them whats up and i forgot what they said but he told me just to push my reset button (u lose all of your presets and sound settings) and its cool now, idk if your hu has a reset butto tho sorry


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> my alpine was doing this for awile (well it still gets crazy hot if i turn the bass engine on) but i went to tweeter and asked them whats up and i forgot what they said but he told me just to push my reset button (u lose all of your presets and sound settings) and its cool now, idk if your hu has a reset butto tho sorry


I'm not sure if I have a reset...I don't think so..but I really wouldn't lose anything because I never listen to the radio...

Happen to know the voltage of the stock Hu anyone?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> I'm not sure if I have a reset...I don't think so..but I really wouldn't lose anything because I never listen to the radio...
> 
> Happen to know the voltage of the stock Hu anyone?


......i hate the radio :thumbup: i dont have anything set on it. but try that and see if it works
yellow sent girl go here


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yellow sent girl go here


cool I joined...


----------

